# Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich unter Vista 64bit, bzw. Win7 64bit partitionieren und *Partitionen zusammenführen* kann.

Bitte, wenn möglich Freeware, und mit grafischer Oberfläche.

Hat jemand einen oder zwei Tipps für mich?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Ich nutze öfters mal ne Linux-Live-CD die sowas kann: GParted
Du solltest dir aber im Klaren sein, dass nachträgliche Änderungen (besonders bei stark fragmentierten Partitionen) immer das Risiko eines Datenverlustes mit sich bringen. Also vielleicht vorher noch ein paar Dinge sichern!


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Jepp, das ist schon erledigt 

Ich werde mir mal Gparted ansehen.

Wenn allerdings jemand noch Freeware kennt, bitte her damit.
Ich hab ne ziemlich miese Verbindung und möchte nicht unbedingt ne ganze CD ziehen müssen...


----------



## midnight (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Naja gParted an sich is doch nich so groß, oder? 30mb wirst du ja wohl schaffen (=

so far


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

"Partition Wizard Home Edition 4.2.2" ist free ware 
die soll auch für 64 Bit sein,
damit kann man wenn installiert ist eine Notfall  Boot CD mit erstellen .
ob das was taugt kann ich nicht sagen, 
ich benutzte nur  Paraqon  kein book auf Experimente.

Paraqon  HDD Manager boote das von CD bei 64 Bit OS
als Iso Datei damit ne Boot CD gemacht .

PS eigentlich braucht man das nur ein mal wenn man sich grade den PC eingereichten will, 
daher egal wenn man mal von CD booten muss.

wenn es nur darum geht ein LW noch dazu einzurichte oder zu ändern geht auch mit Bord Mitteln etwas ,
Systmst., Verwaltung , Computer Verwaltung , Datenträger Verwaltung.


----------



## feivel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

GParted funktioniert einwandfrei, wird ständig aktuell gehalten und sehr umfangreich.
Steht Verkaufsprogrammen wie Acronis, Partition Magic usw auch nicht mehr wirklich in was nach

Experimente?
Dafür gibts Backups
Experimente machen Spass.....
Abgesehen davon darf man sich bei Gparted tatsächlich auch relativ sicher fühlen..


----------



## bingo88 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*



feivel schrieb:


> GParted funktioniert einwandfrei, wird ständig aktuell gehalten und sehr umfangreich.
> Steht Verkaufsprogrammen wie Acronis, Partition Magic usw auch nicht mehr wirklich in was nach
> 
> Experimente?
> ...



Ich hab bis jetzt auch noch nie Probleme damit gehabt *klopf-auf-holz*
Aber man kann ja nie Wissen, brauch ja nur mal wer den Staubsauger anmachen und die Sicherung knallt raus und alles ist futsch


----------



## feivel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

kann man auch nicht.
kann man  egal bei welchem tool nie....


----------



## Nucleus (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Ach, wenn gParted doch nur so klein ist, werde ich das mal versuchen.

@amdintel

Die Bordmittel von Windows können afaik keine Partitionen zusammenführen.


----------



## amdintel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

gParted ist ja nur in Englisch , nee,
Paragon ist besser damit kann man auch zur Not noch 
den Boot Sektor reparieren oder wieder Herstellen.
Den Boot Sektor  zerschießt man sich u.a.  ja regelmäßig 
durch Linux Installationen  .


----------



## feivel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

englisch ist ein ausschlusskriterium?
in welcher welt leben wir denn?
it ohne englisch ist defacto einfach nicht sinnvoll möglich...
und ohne englischkenntnisse sollt man besser einen rechner gar nicht in die hand nehmen....


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*



amdintel schrieb:


> gParted ist ja nur in Englisch , nee,
> Paragon ist besser damit kann man auch zur Not noch
> den Boot Sektor reparieren oder wieder Herstellen.
> Den Boot Sektor  zerschießt man sich u.a.  ja regelmäßig
> durch Linux Installationen  .



Dann bist du vmtl einfach zu dämlich. König im Bootsektoren killen bleibt XP. Danach kommen sämntliche andere MS-Betriebssysteme die in vorhandenen Bootsektoren wenn überhaupt frühere Windows-Versionen übrig lassen.

so far


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

ob ich dämlich bin "deine Beleidigungen hier im Forum" 

ich habe mit Paragon alle meine PCs eingerichtet  und auch andere , weil es schön in deutsch ist gibt es auch kein "es könnte oder könnte nicht Bedeuten? bei  Funktionen ",  und MERKE :  grage wenn es um komplexe System sachen geht kann man sich schnell die gesamt HDD zerschießen samt aller Daten wenn alles fremd Sprachig  ist und  man nicht genau weiß ;
Die Paragon 8 SE gab es mal als Voll Version auf  Pcgameshardware DVD Heft Magazin, 2008/2009 wenn man den File entpackt waren bei mir sind da 2 Vers. eine exe. Datei für 32 Bit und eine ISO datei,  mit der ISO erstellt man sich eine  Boot CD  und damit kann man dann seine HDD einrichten oder ändern egal ob man 32/64 Bit oder Linux hat.
muss man halt von CD booten und das braucht man ja nur einmal um den PC einzurichten .


----------



## feivel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

XD
ich weiss aber genau was die englischen wörter bedeuten.

ich empfehle dir nen langenscheidt oder pons dce..viel spass damit
einmalige anschaffung..unschlagbar sinnvoll in der nutzung.
alles was du anpreist, kann gparted auch, 
nur paragon ist eben NORMALERWEISE keine Freeware...
also absolut sinnfrei das ständig zu melden, denn das sucht er ja gar nicht

und das einzig dämliche ist, jeden thread zu dem du was zu sagen hast, zu terrorisieren, und deine meinung anderen solange aufzudrücken, bis mäuse wirklich denken, deutsche menschen können nur deutschsprachige computer bedienen.


----------



## amdintel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

wir leben ja heute nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo der PC grade erfunden wurde und alles in englisch  ist, wir haben heute 2010 und Deutsch ist Standard bei PCs , meine Schwerste hatte in Englisch eine 1 und die würde damit auch nicht klar kommen   englisches Fach Chinesisch .


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Na also wenn du so Deutsch sprichst wie du schreibst wunderts mich das dich irgendjemand versteht. So komplex ist das nun wirklich nicht, sonn paar englische Begriffe kann man sich wohl zusammenreimen.
Und außerdem warum sollte alles Deutsch sein? Erstmal gibt der Hersteller vor, in welche Sprache er seine Software übersetzt, sowas kostet nämlich auch Geld...

so far


----------



## feivel (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Partitionierungstool für Vista 64/Win7 64*

Deutsch ist Standard bei PC's ?
du solltest nie auf die Idee kommen in internationalen Firmen zu arbeiten..
und die paar Fachbegriffe kann man notfalls sogar noch nachschlagen.
Google kennst du oder?

Oder Pons? Oder Leo.
hey und ich hab dir nen DCE empfohlen....


----------

